# The new hairless ladies =]



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

They love this cozy bag made from fleece, Lucille Bald is the whiter one, her fuzzy hairs are actually blue! We haven't thought of an equally as great name for the darker one yet, I love the picture of no name though! Like she is saying "What?"

My mischief is growing!


----------



## Cocoriggs89 (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh my how cute are they.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tifffanyadams (Oct 23, 2012)

They're both so adorable! Ah!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mimsymom (Dec 5, 2012)

Adorable!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

ahh! I love hairless. I have not had the pleasure of owning one yet though, but yours are beautiful!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Cuties!


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you! I'm already in love Lucille she was bruxing right away! And No name, now named Suzy Q-ball was a hard one to melt but half an hour later with the help of Claire and Nibs she was running around on me in the bathroom floor =] They are sweet ladies. I will have to post pictures of all of them together sometime, I can't wait till they are big enough to stay in the main cage, they are all getting a long so well ^-^


----------



## neparker (Dec 11, 2012)

So cute. Are they hairless or double rex?


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Cute! And I love the names!!


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I would say double rex because they both have curly whiskers and fuzzies on their noses and legs, though Suzy has a couple light patches of fur on her back as well =]


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh and Thank you Poodle! ^-^


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Aww! They are beautiful! Hairless rats are so snuggly and beautiful. Good luck with them


----------

